# Joystick reviews (as in gaming joysticks)



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

Tell us about your joystick, write a little review. Post a picture of your joystick (doesn't have to be your exact one, but an image of the same model) Tell us the pro's and con's of your stick, and tell us how well it works with your game, how much does it cost? And give it a score out of 10.

I'll write one about mine to give you an idea:

*Laptop touchpad*

Useless if you plan on getting precision for anything

1/10 (AKA terrible)

*Logitech Attack 3*










I've had this stick for a few months now. YSFlight (my favorite flight simulator) has had no trouble reading or running it. Throttle is very easy to control and it is quite a comfortable stick. It has 11 programmable buttons and a slider on the back which you can roll and control throttle. But after a few months now the x-axis keeps going out of line and it's really annoying.

Also, here is my buttons setup in YSF:

1: Fire selected weapon
2: Smoke
3: Drop flare
4: Select weapon
5: Auto trim
6: Extend/retract spoiler
7: Landing gear
8: Afterburner
9: Brake on/off
10: Nozzle down
11: Nozzle up

8/10


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-us/p/xbox-360-controller-for-windows#details

I have had it for years. No complaints. It has stayed true and plays everything. About $40. I'd buy another one if this one carked it


----------



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry for doing this but I don't seem to be able to find my beloved edit button.

My upcoming joystick =










The Saitek Cyborg Evo Force. Read the review here as mine is still awaiting delivery: http://www.trustedreviews.com/Saitek-Cyborg-evo-Force-Joystick_Peripheral_review


----------



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

(BRING THE EDIT BUTTON BACK!) Well, looks like I was wrong. I lost the bid for my Evo Force. I got something else instead.

*Logitech Extreme 3D Pro*










Read the review here as mine is still awaiting delivery: http://reviews.cnet.com/game-accessories/logitech-extreme-3d-pro/4505-10110_7-30600508.html


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Joysticks (and gaming) on the PC is sad. But for flight sims, a real joystick is needed. There is nothing on the market today really worth buying IMHO... Reading the reviews, many break (Saitek) or flat out die after a few months of usage.

I still have, perhaps one of the best joysticks ever made for the PC:










This is a 2001 era, Microsoft Sidewinder 2 Precision joystick. Its tough. The buttons are solid (won't break), it has joystick twists... The grip is the most comfortable out there.

The only problems: A- it is a bit too sensitive in some games, especially if a game DOESN'T have sensitivity control! And drivers. It does work with Windows 7... but with XP, its hit or miss and you may need to track down the drivers since MS no longer supports it.
See one used on ebay, whatever and its in good condition, get it. They usually sell for $30~50. Amazing, it kept its value... while a 2002 $500 GeForce 5800 is worthless.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I had two of that exact joystick. They were bought at the same time. 1 eventually died and the other I tossed out when I sold my house. I liked them but I no longer play anything that needs that type of stick.


----------

